# Do You Think That Truck Almost Wiping Out On The Load In The Road Was Staged?



## Booshcat (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you know what a rhetorical question is?
Wow
They are feeding us crap now!
If I was driving that road I would have a radio tuned to these clowns.
What are they Motorola "Talkabouts"?


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 3, 2011)

Come to the light Booshcat. Come to the light.


----------



## Booshcat (Apr 3, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Come to the light Booshcat. Come to the light.


 
Amen brother, Amen.....


----------



## Racerboy832 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone notice that when Coatsy threw the axe it was single sided but when it stuck it was a double sided axe.


----------



## atvguns (Apr 4, 2011)

Racerboy832 said:


> Anyone notice that when Coatsy threw the axe it was single sided but when it stuck it was a double sided axe.


I didn't notice I will see if I can find the vidio of it


----------



## slowp (Apr 4, 2011)

Real World Solution:

If you were driving that road, hauling logs, you'd have a cat in front of you scraping all the junk out of the way so you could get through.
It would be a landing cat and the landing crew would know it and you were there.

Dragging logs over a road generally causes damage to road and is usually not done. 

I got chewed big time for planning a unit that way. And taken out to see the damage. 

What is done, and I have chewed out the folks in charge for it, is having moving lines over a road and not having a flagger on the road.
I got stuck between an occassional tree rolling down and onto the road and the lines in January. You can bet I was on the radio getting the attention of the yarder engineer and those lines went up in a hurry.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Definitely stagged!


----------



## JeffHK454 (Apr 4, 2011)

I read all these AxMen threads looking for embedded color matching text dropping hidden punch lines... I didn't think anyone with half a brain believe any of nonsense on this program?

Hopefully this show gets cancelled before one of there staged "near misses" kills someone.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Apr 4, 2011)

Racerboy832 said:


> Anyone notice that when Coatsy threw the axe it was single sided but when it stuck it was a double sided axe.


 
That's what I thought


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 4, 2011)

the coatsy axe throw was one continues shot though
he threw it, it never left the frame, and it landed on target and stuck in. 
but then they switched to another shot of the boss standing next to the target , talking about coatsy's throw or whatever, and it definitely was a double sided yellow axe stuck in the bulls eye while he was talking. weird, maybe it was after the fact and they wanted to film a bit more
i think it was a 100% legit throw he did with the one sided axe

the weird part, how come not one guy got the double sided throwing axe to stick?
then they give joe and coatsy a regular one sided chopping axe, and they both got it to stick in?
who knows what the producers are trying to do..
i still say coatsys throw was legit and he nailed bullseye

the obvious fake sceenes like the truck "almost getting hit" are hilarious though


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it would be easier to say what ISN'T staged on that show.....


hell, I'd rather watch wrassling.........


----------



## Booshcat (Apr 10, 2011)

slowp said:


> Real World Solution:
> 
> If you were driving that road, hauling logs, you'd have a cat in front of you scraping all the junk out of the way so you could get through.
> It would be a landing cat and the landing crew would know it and you were there.
> ...


 
You have no idea, how interesting it is to hear from someone who knows what really *should* be going on at a jobsite!


----------



## bobsreturn (Apr 11, 2011)

*yep*

Yes i know most is staged :msp_ohmy:, but every now and then some real footage is shown [ stolen moments}?? sure is diferent to what happens round here , mostly small contractors , working in the rainforest , hated by greenies:msp_mad: [ who have timber homes}with portable mills being the norm .cheers Bob


----------



## tefloncrooks187 (Sep 20, 2011)

*wooowww*



JeffHK454 said:


> I read all these AxMen threads looking for embedded color matching text dropping hidden punch lines... I didn't think anyone with half a brain believe any of nonsense on this program?
> 
> Hopefully this show gets cancelled before one of there staged "near misses" kills someone.


 
man if u all really think stuff like that is staged then u have to be a retard~ thats all i have to say cuz it wont get through ur thick skull


----------

